# New wax. AF Illusion or Dodo Supernatural



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm looking for a new summer wax. 2 names that came across:
Auto Finesse - Illusion
Dodo Juice - Super Natural
What are your thougts especially about looks and easy of application.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

for looks and ease of use it would be Illusion everyday. Its probably the easiest wax around to use. Looks are stunning as well. The only place it falls down is durability but being a show wax that is expected.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Is the claimed 2 month durability feasable?


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have both and honestly would have difficulty deciding which is better. Both are brilliant in terms of the finish they leave and application. Illusion being the slightly easier to remove but Supernatural giving more durability and better beading from my experience. If it came down to it and I had to keep only one in the end I would probably keep supernatural. If you want it for a summer wax only then Illusion may be the one for you. The claimed 2months durability is near the mark yes, even more so when you apply a few layers which is worth it as it really does make the paintwork dripping wet when done so.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

So Supernatural is more of a (very good) all round wax? I know some Dodo waxes and like their beading very much. I read some users having some issues applying SN.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Don't rate supernatural at all, actually found illusion to last longer

Much better to use, much better looks, can't gl wrong


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

out of the two id go for supernatural black widow. illusion is a bit of a 1 trick pony in my opinion being beaten by supernatural on everything bar the overall gloss.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yea I would say that is a fair comment. Only speaking from my experience and have only ever found it a breeze in terms of application and removal. Very easy to apply a thin layer which helps. Illusion is ridiculously easy but, even in comparison. Which ever you go for you won't be disappointed. You can always get a panel pot of supernatural first to try and see what you think.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> out of the two id go for supernatural black widow. illusion is a bit of a 1 trick pony in my opinion being beaten by supernatural on everything bar the overall gloss.


Hmm

Harder to apply and remove, bit of sun and it's not nice at all, illusion you can apply wherever, whenever and it always looks epic


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Another one to throw in the mixer is Auto Finesse Spirit, it's currently a bargain at £59 or something down from £90 RRP on Amazon.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

illusion gets my vote,a few layers and put those sunglasses on, 1 epic wax for summer


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Mmm. Ill. vs Sn. 1:1 :doublesho


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Illusion for me, but don't stop there what about CTR and VI


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Ctr? Vi?


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

camerashy said:


> Illusion for me, but don't stop there what about CTR and VI


Civic Type R and EVO 6 :lol:


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

type r is a good wax lol,rev it past 7000rpm and look at the finish -_-


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Haven't used supernatural but illusion is a fantastic wax .


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

i would get illusion,and get a small pot of sn and share your thoughts,the smell of illusion is enough to buy it


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Supernatural wax - hard to apply , easy to remove , gives classy finish , purest finish with extra clarity no darkining effect , two coat of SN gives what you get from menz85rd , the second coat gives extra gloss and clarity , I find plastic pot texture softer than wooden pot texture , durability 2 months .

AF Illusion - very soft wax Imho perfect texture , super easy to apply and remove ,some resistant if apply thick coat , gives warm glow lava fake reflections , durability 2 months .


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I love Illusion, now I have a red car it should look very wet and moist.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

If you're wanting a true summer wax, it has to be illusion where the shorter durability won't be an issue. It applies and removes far easier than any other wax I've ever used even if left for long curing times. Apply it thick like any wax and it can be a little more difficult to remove. The finish is just awesome. 

SN is more of an everyday wax. Is more difficult to apply and remove than illusion but certainly not hard work. The finish isn't quite as glossy IMO but it does last longer

The earlier mention of bouncers capture the rapture is another good summer wax very similar to illusion. But I personally preferred the application of illusion


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

illusion is superb,stunning summer wax.gets my vote.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Black Widow said:


> Ctr? Vi?


Bouncers Capture the Rapture and Vanilla Ice lovely waxes


----------



## nobbles (Feb 23, 2013)

I am very happy with snh, I prefer it to gtechniq as I prefer the romantic way to wax. I think that it lasts as long. Not sure what the difference with sn and snh is though?


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Thumbs up for Illusion. You can't be unsatisfied


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Some have reported problems with Illusion because of residue / grease trails showing up in sunlight (search). This is generally down to the wax being introduced to the surface too thickly or insufficient buffing. Most likely revealed on darker paint and some may never see the trails even though they are there. If you go for Illusion ensure it is placed onto the surface as thinly as possible to avoid this.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

This is supernatural after 4 months on my daily.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Illusion for me but I've not tried SN.

I've whittled my waxes down to 2 now (sorry, 3. I have an Obsession Show Wax that the Mrs got me for Xmas) and I'll be definitely using Illusion in summer for it's ease of use but most importantly, it's gorgeous look when the sun shines. Durability I'm not bothered about because I just love cleaning the car and topping up the wax when the weather is good.

My other wax is AF Desire for winter use.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree with Maxi-Milan regarding Supernatural. It is a hard wax but very easy to remove as long as you apply thin layers. The finish it gives is very pure. It's hard to describe really but you need to have perfect paint to apply it to otherwise it's a waste. It leaves a finish that is quite literally breathtaking. If you are prepared to put the effort in, it will reward you like no other wax that I have used. It's one of the best beading waxes too.

Illusion is a lovely show wax. Very soft, oily wax that spreads and buffs up well. I've never experienced any problems with smearing as someone mentioned above. For me, it does not give a warm look which I like, more reflective. I'm not saying I don't like it, I do and it's lovely to use. Smells good too whereas Supernatural does not have any enhanced scent.

Get sample sized pots of both and give them both a run out and see which you prefer.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

If you are anywhere near me (Retford, Nott's) Black Widow you are welcome to pop along and try AF Illusion.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> For me, it does not give a warm look which I like....


SN does?
I'm looking for a warm look.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Black Widow said:


> SN does?
> I'm looking for a warm look.


Deep dark finish ? Victoria Concours wax :thumb: less reflectivity than illusion wax but gives rich wet colour .


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Agree with vics red,or even my fave wax pinnacle sov


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Finally I went for AF Spirit 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=356358


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

It smells lovely! Hopefully weather permitting. I'll be applying spirit topped with illusion tomorrow. Can't wait to see the beading on that!


----------

